# Some Of My Watches



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I could'nt upload them here so I've put them on imageshack, I think you'll be able to see them

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/ian111/


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

The link works, has anyone looked at them? what do you think?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

they're lovely Ian, I don't know anything about pocket watches really - what can you fill in?

(Some help with the image shacking here too :yes: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=613481)

I'll embed the photos:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for embedding the pics mate, I'm a bit blond when it comes to that sort of thing, I've been trying to upload a pic of Kerry Katonas X5 for 2 days, I'll have another go


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely watches. What make are they? One looks like a Waltham, can't quite make them out.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

The Benson open face is superb and with the fitted case and documentation, it's a collector's prize and even better if it's a solid case

I also think I see a 'Kay of Worcester' piece, I've always had a soft spot for those

Nice collection but as they all show different times, are they all runners? If they are, it's really worth keeping them ticking

Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> The Benson open face is superb and with the fitted case and documentation, it's a collector's prize and even better if it's a solid case
> 
> I also think I see a 'Kay of Worcester' piece, I've always had a soft spot for those
> 
> ...


You certainly know your stuff!! One is a Kay of worcester, the one in the case is a JW Benson, 18ct gold including inside cover, the case converts into a nightstand it comes in a bensons box with an original compliments slip, i get very mixed up with hallmarks and all the rest of it, but i think it is stamped london 1898, I cant remember all the makes, there all gold and all work perfectly, apart from one taht you have to shake before it goes, but then it goes ok until it runs down


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

If you look at the photo of the 4 together, the one with the roman numbers and key beside it is a french 14ct gold one, I bought it off e-bay as in perfect working order, but it didnt work and the geezer wouldnt refund, so I had it repaired, serviced and cleaned and now it works perfectly. The one on the bottom right of the 4 I bought off e-bay as not working for 75 quid, it cost me 120 to have it repaired and now its perfect.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:


> Lovely watches. What make are they? One looks like a Waltham, can't quite make them out.


I'll take some more pics tonight, and try and see what makes they all are, maybe sparrow will be kind enough to embed them tommorow if i put them on imageshack, i like this forum you guys are really helpful :angel_not:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooooohh a 18ct Benson and a cased watch stand - they don't come much better than that! - is there a green envy smily?

That is a thing to treasure

There's an interesting website here about Kays of Worcester and their clocks and watches

At one time, my dear old Mom was one of their longest serving agents - over 50 years

Spent many a happy hour, as a little 'un, thumbing through their huuuuge catalogue (including the naughty bits) :blush2:

You have a nice collection there, you now want a nice Albert, fob, waistcoat and waist :yes:

Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Ooooohh a 18ct Benson and a cased watch stand - they don't come much better than that! - is there a green envy smily?
> 
> That is a thing to treasure
> 
> ...


It is a nice watch, and very heavy, I've just had a quick look upstairs, the other little 18ct is a "Barrie & Son. Edinburgh and one of the 9ct ones is a "Mardon" P/s I'm not sure about a waistcoat and chain, I'm too much of a chav for that hahahahahahahahah


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Ooooohh a 18ct Benson and a cased watch stand - they don't come much better than that! - is there a green envy smily?
> 
> That is a thing to treasure
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. it was most interesting.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:


> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooohh a 18ct Benson and a cased watch stand - they don't come much better than that! - is there a green envy smily?
> ...


The people who have seen my collection like the barrie & Son, I prefer the benson, although the barrie one is easier to wind


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Some more pics of the cased benson

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I've posted some more of the other 7. Please can someone help me out and embed them for me? I keep trying but I can't do it, its too complicated. Thanks. Ian


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> The Benson open face is superb and with the fitted case and documentation, it's a collector's prize and even better if it's a solid case
> 
> I also think I see a 'Kay of Worcester' piece, I've always had a soft spot for those
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, i wound them all today, and there going fine


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Ian,

Take a look at this thread i made, it describes how to embed using imageshack - http://www.thewatchf...owtopic=613481)


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

ian1 said:


> The link works, has anyone looked at them? what do you think?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice collection havnt got any pocket watches myself but they do look impressive i must say


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

taffyman said:


> nice collection havnt got any pocket watches myself but they do look impressive i must say


Thanks mate


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

sparrow said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Take a look at this thread i made, it describes how to embed using imageshack - http://www.thewatchf...owtopic=613481)


The link is broken, what section is it in?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ian1 said:


> The link works, has anyone looked at them? what do you think?


It's easier for some of us lazy bums if you just imbed the images in your post. The [B]"Thread is worthless without pics" thread[/B] makes this very simple to reproduce, and most photo-sharing sites have one-click buttons that give the necessary forum code that you only need to paste in. Nothing personal, but this is a slightly slower lane of traffic than other forums, you may have to wait more than an hour to get responses and applause.



ian1 said:


> Some more pics of the cased benson
> 
> http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


Broken link, mate. A few minutes with the thread mentioned above will sort it out for you. Many people practice in the end of that thread (using the PREVIEW button in the "full editor" here will let you see if you've got the right code).


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > The link works, has anyone looked at them? what do you think?
> ...


Thanks for the link mate, I'll give it another try, its not that im lazy its just that i dont understand how to embed a photo, i keep trying but upto now it hasnt worked


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I meant that some of us are too lazy to click (or control + click) to another site to view pics.


----------

